
Evil Huawei - tvvocold
https://github.com/evil-huawei/evil-huawei/blob/master/README.md
======
tvvocold
FYI: Huawei under fire in China over employee detained for eight months
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/dec/02/huawei-
un...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/dec/02/huawei-under-fire-
china-employee-detained-eight-months)

